# Bitte ich brauche eure HILFE!!



## tatysja123 (15 Dezember 2012)

*Hallo,*

_*ich brauche dringt HILFE!!*_

_*Mein Sohn ist Abo von 40147 ????? ( pay4mobile) ????? *_*4,99 pro Woche . Er weis nicht wie hat er das gemacht und wie kann das kündigen.*

*Bitte ich brauche eure HILFE!!*
*KINDER *


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2012)

siehe auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/pay4mobile-abo-auch-msn-communication-gmbh.39898/#post-354487

http://www.msn-com.de/kontakt.php
http://www.msn-com.de/Abo-Service.php

E-Mail:[email protected]
Bitte nicht vergessen, die betroffenen Handynummer anzugeben!

Ein Versuch wäre es wert, eine SMS mit dem Text STOP ALL an 40147 zu schicken.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das etwas kostet.
Stimmt 40147?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Dezember 2012)

tatysja123 schrieb:


> *KINDER *


 

tatysja, nicht auf deine Kinder böse sein, die sind in diesen Fällen oft unschuldig. Es sind sehr oft AboFALLEN, in die auch Erwachsene reintappen, ohne es zu merken.
Es ist  dass es Menschen gibt, die nur so an das Geld anderer Leute kommen wollen.


----------

